# Wade Buggy



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

I've seen some other threads here with questions about wade cart buggys or something to use to hold your gear. I have built my own, it was a good little project, with the 2 foam ski's it keeps the cart above the water with hardly any drag. The Ice chest can be removed and you can install a battery for lights for gigging. There are several ways to build a floating cart, it is just a matter of how big or small you need it to be.


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

The dry storage is a nice touch.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I just potlicked that idea. Cool deal bstander.


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

*Buggy*

Oh yeah, forgot to mention Patent Pending...


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Very creative, good job.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Ski's are nice, where did you find those. And how does it handle getting past the breaking waves?


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

My wife found the ski's, not too sure where I think maybe a pool supply store. It is boyunt enough to hang on too and get yourself out of trouble if needed, but I have not had that happen. As far as the surf if it's flat I will use it if it's rough it stays in the truck. Wade fishing in the bay it is awesome, you can take your phone for emergencys only from the wife! Not work! Pack a lunch and a few refreshments. It's fun to use and still light weight!


----------



## aggie_ xom (Mar 26, 2014)

How much for a setupnlike this? That's a brilliant idea


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

In all less than 100.00! Spent more time designing in my head the lay-out!


----------



## CoogFisher12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Great set-up! I personally am a minimalist when wading, so the less stuff I have the better. But this would be great if you were planning on floundering and didn't want to walk back to the boat to get your stuff! Would be cool if it had the flotation to put a seat on it to take a breather while you're out there


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

After flounder with my cousin, who had an underwater light, we had lanterns. My wife wanted the fancy light. If she sees this, I can only imagine the reasons why she would want one.

Great set up.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

*buggy*

this where I started working on another design now--it worked nut not great


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, ten minutes more work and you could have just built a boat! J/K. Looks great.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

How much did the first one end up weighing all together? 20 lbs with the cooler? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

